# Birthday



## ian (May 16, 2004)

Well talk at one of my other favourote forums http://www.devboxforums.com/
of its upcoming birthday, got me wondering when this forum was started and when it would reach its first birthday too.
Looks like it was started 30 Nov 2003, so it is just nearing the 6 month mark


----------



## Christopher (May 17, 2004)

It's nice to see how things come along innit?

Any plans for CF's birthday?


----------



## [tab] (May 17, 2004)

Pizza party...!!!


----------



## ian (May 17, 2004)

Mouspad and t-shirt give away at the very least!
Its a long way away, a whole six months plus...


----------



## ian (May 17, 2004)

> Pizza party...!!!


yeah mods and admin and ex wmf mods are invited to the eat as much as you can pizza party, as long as you can make it to Sydney Australia.


----------



## [tab] (May 17, 2004)

ian said:
			
		

> Mouspad and t-shirt give away at the very least!
> Its a long way away, a whole six months plus...


Aren't I owed a WMF mousepad?  Or was it a t-shirt?


----------



## ian (May 17, 2004)

[tab] said:
			
		

> Aren't I owed a WMF mousepad? Or was it a t-shirt?


youll have to ask dcg for that now, or settle for a cofo one now.


----------



## [tab] (May 17, 2004)

CoFo one is fine... was it a t-shirt or mousepad?


----------



## ian (May 17, 2004)

is there a place that does that at eastgardens?
Need a proper logo first too.


----------



## Christopher (May 17, 2004)

ian said:
			
		

> yeah mods and admin and ex wmf mods are invited to the eat as much as you can pizza party, as long as you can make it to Sydney Australia.


I don't think I can make it, but I'll order one here and celebrate overseas 

(Need your mailing address for the bill .)


----------



## Suzanne (May 18, 2004)

lol Chroder  WTG on the site's first bday.


----------



## ian (May 18, 2004)

> (Need your mailing address for the bill .)





> as long as you can make it to Sydney Australia.


Had to throw in some special conditions to prevent me from going broke.


----------



## ian (May 18, 2004)

how many pizzas can you eat Chroder?


----------



## [tab] (May 18, 2004)

ian said:
			
		

> how many pizzas can you eat Chroder?


Nowhere near enough to make you go broke... me on the other hand


----------



## ian (May 18, 2004)

I think I ate more than you at the pizza eating competition we had, I know I definitely matched you slice for slice.


----------



## [tab] (May 18, 2004)

No freakin' way dude...


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

I can't have too much, one large at most  But it's the _frequency_ that counts


----------



## AainaalyaA (May 19, 2004)

6 months already? Felt almost like an eternity.... 
why don't you plan something for its 1st year? 

chroder could do a karaoke stint non? and [tab].. what song would you suggest?

later,

AA


----------



## Christopher (May 19, 2004)

AA!! Your back! w00t ^^

How ya been


----------



## Suzanne (May 21, 2004)

Hi AA! Nice to see you again. So how about that karaoke Chroder?


----------



## Christopher (May 21, 2004)

Don't count on it


----------



## AainaalyaA (May 21, 2004)

and why not? It would be swell to see you gyrating to the rhythm and all  

yeah SuZ, I'm back for a moment, before I completely disappear from the face of your planet... 

So how's the chat getting along?


----------



## Suzanne (May 22, 2004)

It's all too quiet everywhere at the moment  Hows things with you AA?


----------



## AainaalyaA (May 25, 2004)

Things are doing fine, and well with me SuZ - things that I wanna do is not doing so well as things that I dont wanna do is taking my time 

Its normal to have the quite season - that's when we have to euh... market the sites again? or am I missing something here.. perhaps one has to create that niche.. or maybe Ian can fill us in on this

later,

AA


----------



## ian (May 25, 2004)

> perhaps one has to create that niche.. or maybe Ian can fill us in on this


Nah, dont ask me, Im getting out of the internet game....


----------



## ian (May 25, 2004)

Im just joking  I aint really going anywhere.
I will be scaling back the amount of time I spend on the net, but I will always continue to run my sites. It is fun and challenging.


----------



## Suzanne (May 28, 2004)

ian said:
			
		

> Im just joking  I aint really going anywhere.


You better be and don't go around scaring us like that!


----------



## AainaalyaA (Jun 7, 2004)

ian scaring the knickers out? That'll be the day - he's too "innocent" to do anything drastic!


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2004)

> ian scaring the knickers out? That'll be the day - he's too "innocent" to do anything drastic!


im always doing drastic stuff.....
be prepared to see some drastic changes around here...
well when i get time for it, which will probably be like never...
cause I only get time to do any website work on weekends, and then most of the time I just waste a lot of time..


----------

